# July 1st the end of Google Reader.



## xirtam (Jun 19, 2013)

With less than 10 days remaining until Google Reader ends, and with the previous discussion closed, did anyone come up with a good RSS substitute? 


I've been thinking also of discontinuing using a reader, but I have not made that decision yet. 


In Christ,


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Jun 19, 2013)

After trying a few different ones I have decided to use Feedly. At first I didn't like their presentation, but they have made some changes that have made me like them more. Also, with the demise of Reader, I have been forced to consider what I want in a reader and, so far, I think that Feedly might even be better.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 20, 2013)

Try taptu here. It bypassing you seeking out the rss feed link for many sites. You can add some feeds (streams) not found in the main section of taptu with the search option. Works across platforms. I pin it to my taskbar in win 7 and use it in my android phone.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 20, 2013)

I use Bloglines.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2013)

I've switched to The Old Reader. Some of the alternatives won't take as many feeds as I have (60+), so I had fewer choices.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 20, 2013)

I still haven't found any perfect options. If someone just duplicated Google Reader look and functionality, they would get a coup (in terms of users) I think. The reason people are going to miss Google Reader is because it is awesome. If I wanted to use Feedly, I could have done that BEFORE Google Reader decided to close shop.

A few other options besides Feedly:

1. The Old Reader
2. CommaFeed (though this one is pretty new).
3. The Digg Reader is supposed to come out soon. If they copy Google, then they will score big I think.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2013)

The only missing function I can find so far on The Old Reader is the ability to email or share to FB directly.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 21, 2013)

Feedly has properly positioned itself as the google reader replacement. That being said, given I have an iPad, I imported my Google Reader to Flipboard and it I really love the presentation. You just have to remember to keep the amount of feeds down or else it can overwhelm you.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 21, 2013)

I started using Feedly on my iPad a while ago for lack of an official Google Reader app. I expect to continue using it after Google Reader is gone.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, maybe I have the settings wrong, but I never could get the streamlined look of GR with Feedly (hence my choice of The Old Reader). I want more than just the titles, but not the "magazine" look/layout.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 21, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> Okay, maybe I have the settings wrong, but I never could get the streamlined look of GR with Feedly (hence my choice of The Old Reader). I want more than just the titles, but not the "magazine" look/layout.



Mine is set up to show the title, a thumbnail of a picture from the article (if applicable), and the first line or so of the article.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 21, 2013)

Skyler said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, maybe I have the settings wrong, but I never could get the streamlined look of GR with Feedly (hence my choice of The Old Reader). I want more than just the titles, but not the "magazine" look/layout.
> ...


And that's why there's fourteen readers out there---most of my feeds post about 100 words or so. It's enough that I can get the gist without having to click through. I skim about 200 entries a day, but the first line wouldn't give me enough while the full version is more than I want, especially when I'm on my tiny netbook.


----------



## re4med (Jun 22, 2013)

I use Tiny Tiny RSS which runs on your own server or I can give you access to mine for a very small donation ($5/year). I have it set to run and look just like Google Reader with far more options than Google Reader ever had. I have been running it since March 2013 and it has worked flawlessly. 

Questions? Please email me or message me here.

Screenshot: http://i.techrepublic.com.com/blogs/tt_figure_4_feeds.png?tag=content;siu-container


----------



## Manuel (Jun 22, 2013)

I use Mozilla Thunderbird


----------



## re4med (Jun 22, 2013)

I do not want to get in a position where I need to "relocate" all my feeds again. I use them extensively and have a pretty simple plan for handling the large amounts of information that is on the internet. This is precisely the reason I elected to move my reader to my own server. The fact that I can link my feeds to my "readability" account is a nice plus. It allows me to keep and tag only the articles that I find noteworthy. I am also able to share anything across all of the social network sites as well as add articles, etc. to Evernote. On top of that I am able to make my own notes on all feed articles and those notes stay with it.

The danger of using a "free-service" type reader is that they may be here today and gone tomorrow. I would hate to lose all the time and effort and research that I put in to classifying and organizing my feeds.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 22, 2013)

re4med said:


> I use Tiny Tiny RSS which runs on your own server or I can give you access to mine for a very small donation ($5/year). I have it set to run and look just like Google Reader with far more options than Google Reader ever had. I have been running it since March 2013 and it has worked flawlessly.
> 
> Questions? Please email me or message me here.
> 
> Screenshot: http://i.techrepublic.com.com/blogs/tt_figure_4_feeds.png?tag=content;siu-container


I pm'd you more than two months ago, but never heard back.


----------



## re4med (Jun 23, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> re4med said:
> 
> 
> > I use Tiny Tiny RSS which runs on your own server or I can give you access to mine for a very small donation ($5/year). I have it set to run and look just like Google Reader with far more options than Google Reader ever had. I have been running it since March 2013 and it has worked flawlessly.
> ...



Yes. I am sorry for not getting back to you. I am rarely on here. I will try to find it and get back to you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 24, 2013)

If you have MS Office, then Outlook's RSS features are just fine.


----------

